# Bittorrent Tracker [Solved]

## WhiteSpade

Ok, so I'm sure I'm missing something very obvious here.  I'm setting up a torrent tracker for my workplace for the distribution of system images to hundreds of machines.  I've followed the (limited) directions here and things aren't quite working.

I just want to know what I'm doing wrong.  I installed the bittorrent package 

```
emerge -va bittorrent
```

 and I already have apache installed.  I edited my config file to this

```
# /etc/conf.d/bittorrent-tracker: config file for /etc/init.d/bittorrent-tracker

# Change this to this to the port you would like to connect to for the tracker.

# It is accessible at http://localhost:PORT/ from any web browser.

PORT=8082

# where to store recent downloader info

DFILE=/usr/share/bittorrent/tracker.dfile

##Make sure you have a place where your torrents are!

ALLOWED_DIR=/var/www/localhost/htdocs/announce

# Connection logs are sent to stdout by default, so they should be sent to a

# file when using this script.

LOGFILE=/var/log/bttrack.log
```

and I have the bittorrent-tracker running

```
/etc/init.d/bittorrent-tracker start
```

I am making a test torrent and I run

```
createtorrent -a http://schnazzy.library.uiuc.edu -p 8082 stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2 stage3.torrent
```

I then copied the torrent to /var/www/localhost/htdocs/announce

I am running a client, it reads the torrent just fine, except when it attempts to connect to the tracker all I get is  *Quote:*   

> No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.

 

I know the firewall is not an issue with the server and the client can use torrents for other servers just fine.  Does anyone have any insight into what I am doing wrong?

---AlexLast edited by WhiteSpade on Mon Aug 20, 2007 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

Maybe opentracker works?

----------

## WhiteSpade

It turned out that Apache needed to be configured correctly.

Adding "Listen 8082" to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and restarting Apache fixed it.

I also updated the wiki so that now it's at least somewhat accurate compared to before.  If I have time I'll continue to work on it and expand it even more.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_A_Bittorrent_Tracker

I hope this information helps somebody else.

---Alex

----------

## xtz

Does somebody know a software for building a torrent tracker, that's in portage? I couldn't find anything...

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here. I think this is what you're looking for. If not try searching the forums for 'torrent tracker'

----------

